
Beyond Ajax: Software Development, Two Years from Now (2007) - ohjeez
https://www.cio.com/article/2437557/developer/beyond-ajax--software-development--two-years-from-now.html
======
lsh
just a few pages in, but there is a mention there would be more _push_ web
technologies out there. Did websockets ever get much traction?

